# Car documents



## Guest (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess this have already been said a number of times on the forum and I did try to search, but got too many hits, maybe I searched in a wrong way?

Anyway, it may be of interest for people newly arrived in Spain or planning to come here. If you have or get a car or a bike, hold on to the original documents as if they were pure gold!

Two years ago I bought a small convertible here, a kind of car I always wanted to have, but never could, in the snow in Sweden, but that is off topic... Bought it from a dealer in Mijas Costa, (CDS). It came with the essential Permiso de Circulacion, an Impuesto doc saying the taxes were paid until I needed to pay them in my home town, (actually a year paid), a technical document with car's model code etc, I do not know the name of this in Spanish, got a reciept etc, all good. And yes, it had the ITV sticker on the wind shield saying I needed to pass the ITV in two years, Oct -10. I thought all that was good.

Last summer I needed to do some minor repairs and I lended the car papers to my friend Miguel, the car mechanic, because he needed model code etc to order parts. As he is very very serious and honest he gave them back to me when I collected the car. Then I put them somewhere.... that special somewhere which is so obvious when you put things there, but after some weeks simply is no where to be found!

October came and it was time to go to the ITV. I had photo copies of all docs and being used to Sweden I thought it was kind of enough knowing the license number of the car, but, hey, no! Original docs otherwise no ITV. Ok, I thought, I will get new ones. I made the application for a duplicado, but it was turned down because I had not included ITV protocol. Well, the dealer two years ago did not give it to me, I thought the sticker was enough and a new one I could not get without the original car docs. So it was catch 22. I asked them seriously if they wanted me to scrap the car. Both the ITV and the Trafico said that I could do that, they did not mind. Finally I had to engage my lawyer again and she managed to get a duplicado of the Permiso de Circulacion. Cost 20 Euros + lawyer fee 50.

Back to the ITV, at first it was, no no, then I could maybe pass it if I booked an appointment, by telephone, not directly there, and saying I had the permiso, but not the tech doc. Did this, passed the ITV one week later and surprisingly enough the ITV themselves said they would print a new tech doc for me. But, not now, they would phone me when it is ready. This a month ago now.... 

The car is legal, insured, taxes paid, passed ITV, but still one doc missing.

The lesson is: never loose your original papers. Keep them with you at all times, you need them when driving if the police stop you, you can not leave them in the car in case the car gets stolen, then you can never claim what car have been stolen. You need them for ITV check, you need them if you want to sell your car, you need them....

Very annoying to have to keep a bundle of documents with you, no wonder so many Spanish men are carrying small, silly looking hand bags. In there are docs you need!

I do not know if copies witnessed and signed at the notaria are better than regular phot copies, (i.e. useless)? 

I am also of course surprised that I was the first person in Spain in history who had lost my papers and got caught in this catch 22. To get new registration papers in Sweden you just go to a website and click once and they come in the mail the next day, free. To pass the ITV in SWeden you just need the registration number, which is normally on the registration plates that one can read if one's sight is not very bad. What kind of fraud can one do by passing a car through the ITV? Anyway....

Whatever you do, hang on to your docs, they are worth more than your car.

(I may have gotten things wrong in the above, please correct me, but as said, I am still waiting for the ITV to call me to pick up the missing tech doc...).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AAAAGGGHHH!!! The Spanish and their paperwork!! I dont know much about the car issues, but I do have all my documents! However, I suspect your cars paperwork is with my original NIE/residencia certificate.......... and I'm in the middle of a catch 22 paperchase to get another one, cos I'm the first person in the history of Spain to lose it too!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> AAAAGGGHHH!!! The Spanish and their paperwork!! I dont know much about the car issues, but I do have all my documents! However, I suspect your cars paperwork is with my original NIE/residencia certificate.......... and I'm in the middle of a catch 22 paperchase to get another one, cos I'm the first person in the history of Spain to lose it too!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I had a first person in the history of Spain experience too!

Apparently I was the first British person ever to get married in the registery office in Bilbao Hahaha yeah, right. You wouldn't believe (well perhaps you would) the grief we went through UNTIL...
On visit number 310 to do the paperwork, me with tears dripping down my face (I'm not kidding) the woman behind the window noticed my husband to be's name. She said "You wouldn't happen to be Mari Luisa's son would you?"
He was, and we were happily married a few months later with all paperwork completed with the help of our friend on the other side of the window


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I might well be the first person in this area of Spain to get dependants included on my S1 reciprocal health care form who isn't a pensioner.... Although I'm still to get the official letter through so maybe I'm talking out of my whotsit. So me and the kids can happily get ill or run under a bus now, without a care in the world! What joy...


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

My advice would be to do what I have been meaning to do for a long time....

Take all your docs to a notary and have notarised copies made. Keep the originals sae in your house and the notarised copies in the car. A friend did this, and when stopped by the men in green they had no problems with it!

If they do want to see your originals you an produce them but notirised copies are, as aar as i believe, legal anyway. I never carry my passport, I carry a photocopy which was actually stamped by the consulate when I was in Denia one day and this has always been ok for me( but dont use the consulate, they charge an arm and a leg - use a spanish notary - my friend paid about 5€ per document)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> My advice would be to do what I have been meaning to do for a long time....
> 
> Take all your docs to a notary and have notarised copies made. Keep the originals sae in your house and the notarised copies in the car. A friend did this, and when stopped by the men in green they had no problems with it!
> 
> If they do want to see your originals you an produce them but notirised copies are, as aar as i believe, legal anyway. I never carry my passport, I carry a photocopy which was actually stamped by the consulate when I was in Denia one day and this has always been ok for me( but dont use the consulate, they charge an arm and a leg - use a spanish notary - my friend paid about 5€ per document)


I had my NIE/residencia photocopy notarised/ratified by the police station for free (mind you I'd have willingly paid if someone could have made that task easier)!! So it is now as good as the original - well it should be and is, but the SS office werent keen to agree until I took an official letter telling them from the national police to them - oh and had a tantrum in their office!! As I've changed my address, I'll be getting a new "original" when my appointment comes up in January, then I can sign on the padron. I wonder if they'll do several copies of the "original"???? I guess I then have to go round to everyone wth my change of address - I'll probably need some valium to help me with that ordeal!

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I had my NIE/residencia photocopy notarised/ratified by the police station for free (mind you I'd have willingly paid if someone could have made that task easier)!! So it is now as good as the original - well it should be and is, but the SS office werent keen to agree until I took an official letter telling them from the national police to them - oh and had a tantrum in their office!! As I've changed my address, I'll be getting a new "original" when my appointment comes up in January, then I can sign on the padron. I wonder if they'll do several copies of the "original"???? I guess I then have to go round to everyone wth my change of address - I'll probably need some valium to help me with that ordeal!
> 
> Jo xxx


I know a few ppl who have done this, I tried but the police here refused to do it for some reason! Mayb he was just in a mood that day!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> I know a few ppl who have done this, I tried but the police here refused to do it for some reason! Mayb he was just in a mood that day!



Trust me, it wasnt easy or quick! I think us women have the advantage of being able to shed tears and beg at the appropriate moment lol!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lanula (Jan 3, 2011)

*Lost car docs*

Hi Everyone,

At the moment I am sitting at the traffico office in Malaga waiting for my turn. I have about 80 people before me.

This is because while getting into the car i put all the documents on the roof of the car and then drove off. 

This is the second time its happening to me.

The first time I got lucky because I collected them in the neighbourhood after few hours.
Few were damaged but I had got them all.

This time around no luck.

My question is regarding the ITV because I think I will get the log book when my number shows up in the screen but the ITV cert. not sure how to get it.

The car still has the sticker.

I wonder if anybody knows the proccess.

Thanks.


----------

